# May be Getting a Bulldog!



## Corey123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I may be adopting a Bulldog through one of the rescue websites!

I've been inquiring about a particular one who lives in Connecticut.

Thought about it, and came to the realization that to buy one from a pet store or a kennel, he could cost as much as $2,000 to 4,000!!

So, I'm looking at this alternative option. I've already spoke to the owner, and she's about to let me have him. His name is Deuce and he's 7 years old.

She has another dog, but Deuce has become jealous, as he wants the attention and feels that he's not getting any and he feels being ignore and rejected.

In order for Deuce to be happy and feel loved and wanted, he has to be with someone who has no other pets in the house or apt. He likes to give warm wet sloppy kisses, she said, so I'll be waiting for him to stick to me like glue!

I told the owner that I'll gladly adopt Deuce and take him in so that he can get the love and attention that he craves and longs for. We just have to work out a plan for me to meet him and take him.

The owner is not charging me anything for Deuce. She has his papers and instructions on his UD diet just to keep him from getting stones in his bladder.

She just wants him to be happy with someone who can love and care for Deuce and spend some quality time with him - someone who will be in his life
and make him feel happy and wanted.

He's a lot like a child who nevers grows up. I'm quite sure that he will be happy and secure being with me!


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 24, 2008)

Kudos getting one from a rescue!

Post some pics!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to The Bulldog Club of America Rescue Network, click on Availible Bulldogs ad look for Deuce's name.

Click on it and you'll see a picture of him there.


----------



## plumies (Feb 24, 2008)

What a mug!  He looks like a great lap warmer.  Good for you for chosing a rescue.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 24, 2008)

Distilled water is recommended for stones, too.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww, so cute!! Keep us updated.


----------



## stinemates (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had bulldogs pretty much my entire life. 

Now that I have a family I had to give mine to my mom. I can't look at a picture of them without wanting them really bad, though!!! 

They're really addicting, amazing dogs. Their personalities are definitely one of a kind, and they can fart with the best of them.

Are you sure, though, that you want to adopt a 7 year old? Their normal lifespan is between 8 and 10 years. The huge downside to bulldogs is, depending on heritage, they can really cost a LOT of money in vet bills, especially toward the end.

I hope you have a blast with Deuce


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, he's adorable!  He looks like the perfect cuddle-buddy!  You will have to post some pictures when he has settled in!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2008)

stinemates said:


> ...Are you sure, though, that you want to adopt a 7 year old? Their normal lifespan is between 8 and 10 years. The huge downside to bulldogs is, depending on heritage, they can really cost a LOT of money in vet bills, especially toward the end...


I wondered about that myself. Not Corey's wanting to adopt and care for him (I assume he knows what he can expect, and I applaud him for that), but why the other people want to get rid of him. Yes, I know he doesn't get along with other dogs, but at his age I have a feeling he was there first and a younger one came along later. I see ads all the time for older dogs that people just don't want to deal with. Too many people are only happy with young, fun dogs. Still, it is better that they give them to someone who cares than to have them "put to sleep," or to just dump them.

Barbara


----------



## TanyaK (Feb 25, 2008)

They're great - ours turned 10 last month.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2008)

They are. I want one so bad!

Now I feel that Deuce might be slipping away from me because I can't get there to get him without a car! Amtrak won't accommodate pets like the airlines will.

The only other way to get there is to rent a car.

Yes, I was told that they are subject to health problems later in life, which at times can shorten their life span. But with continued maintenance, good health practices, a healthy lifestyle and goo eating, they can live long happy and healthy lives.

And yes, they DO like to fart! They're just like humans, in a way. They want the same things that we do; To be loved, wanted, understood and live long healthy lives.


----------



## middie (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd love to get an English Bulldog. They're awesome dogs !


----------



## sage™ (Feb 25, 2008)

Watch all the Dog Whisperer shows ya can before getting him..that will help you get off to a good start with him =o)  Its on Discovery Chanel.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> They are. I want one so bad!
> 
> Now I feel that Deuce might be slipping away from me because I can get there to get him without a car! Amtrak won't accommodate pets like the airlines will.
> 
> The only other way to get there is to rent a car.


Could a friend drive you?  

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 25, 2008)

My moms husband was a world champion wrestler but maybe more famous for raising/breeding/rearing/judging bulldogs.  His picture is on page 13 with his gazillion dollar goldmine Prince Domino.  

My son now owns a bulldog.  He fell in love with them when he was little and visited with my mom and Lee.  His girl is Maggie Mae and he adores her...

They are wonderful dogs, very loving...


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Could a friend drive you?
> 
> Barbara


 


I thought about that, but it seems nill. 

I might be forced to wait until one comes along in Massachusetts, near Boston or not too far.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2008)

There is now renewed hope of me meeting and having Deuce!

I think I've just devised another plan that might work. Hopefully, I can meet his owner halfway and make the exchange in Providence. Then take him home on the commuter rail back to Boston.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 25, 2008)

hope that works out for u. cutie putie dog.

babe


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanx.

There's no other breed of dog that I'd want to be with me than the English Bulldog! I just can't pass him up!

He'll make a great companion!! He just has that uglybug cuteness that I just can't stop admiring!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope it works out!!!

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2008)

I do hope it works out for you Corey, dogs are such wonderful companions.  I can't imagine what my life would be like without them!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you.

Yeah, I kind of settled down, and I now do volunteer work tutoring children in school. That's only two days a week.

I'd love to have a pet around, and Deuce will be the perfect pet, since he's a bulldog I know that he's already spoiled rotten. He likes to be pampered and spoiled. That's how bulldogs are. They'll love you to death, but they want & need the same attention back in return.

It'll be almost like adopting a child because he wants things handed to him on a silver platter. 

I just know that we'll get along great! He'll want a lot of love and attention and I can give it to him.


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2008)

Corey, be careful, these spoiled rotten muts will take for everything they can get!!!  When I am at home, working from home, sitting still, I have a lap companion all day long.  The thing I like most about dogs is that unconditional love that they give you.  It is such a refreshing feeling to come home and see how excited they are to see you... can't remember DH ever being that excited!  Even if you are gone for 10 minutes, to them it is like days!  

Keep us posted, I think Deuce will have a wonderful home with you!!!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you.

Right now, my main goal is to try to aquire him. I sincerely hope that his owner likes my seggestion on getting him to me. I really want him so bad!

Yes you're right, they ARE spoiled. Bulldogs INSIST on getting their owners' complete undivided attention.

Deuce is a very loving dog, and he expects to be loved in return like all dogs and cats do. And they DO love to be in their masters' lap! Pets are just like taking care of a baby. You must plan your schedule around theirs.


----------



## allwellbeing (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome saving a dog from a kennel.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rescuing dogs is awesome.  Our first dog was a pound rescue puppy.  He was a great dog, not a purebred, but neither were we.  Our current dog was rescued by my grandparents' friends as a puppy when she was found wandering on the roadside.  She lived with my grandpa until he died and we "inherited" her.  She's a shorty Jack mix and is lazy, noisy, demanding, and uncooperative.  In other words, she's family.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, and if for some reason I don't get Deuce, I'll immediately start working on getting another Bulldog!

And I'll name HIM Deuce! But I truly hope and wish for it to work out well for me like my filing for disability did!


----------



## stinemates (Feb 27, 2008)

They're so addicting, aren't they?


----------



## TanyaK (Feb 27, 2008)

Biggest problem with mine is that he doesn't actually know that he's a dog - he's the master of the house and we just pay the bills


----------



## plumies (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, Tanya!  That's exactly the way it is in our house, too!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 27, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Biggest problem with mine is that he doesn't actually know that he's a dog - he's the master of the house and we just pay the bills


 


Bulldogs and other breeds just don't know how good they got it. You just gotta love 'em!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Bulldogs and other breeds just don't know how good they got it. You just gotta love 'em!!


 Corey, Maybe if you offer to pay the gas and a nice lunch the owner will bring Deuce to you, especially if you explain your situation.It may be worth it to the owner as they are sure Deuce is getting a good parent. Or you could advertise in the paper or radio to have someone bring him to you if they are going that way anyway of course you would pay the gas and maybe another $ 20.00 for a tip


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan!

I'll run that by her, but she might be in a rush when she drops off Deuce so that he can be with me.

I'm trying my best to prove to her that I can get Deuce home with me safely. I want to give him the best love that there is to offer.

I've never been more serious than I am right now.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Haven't heard any more about Duece lately. He has two candidates though - me and a couple who might be interrested.

I hope they turn him down so that I can have him. He needs to be here with me. The owner DID say that she's not in a rush. He's still with her. I offered to pay her gas money for her trip back and buy her lunch if she gives him to me.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good news everyone!! It's official. I'm getting Duece!

I've desparately worked my magic, and it has paid off. I'm now going to prepare the apt. for his homecoming. He should be here next Wednesday if the weather is good.

I'm so happy! It's almost like adopting a child! Wish me luck, y'all. I'll post a pic of him as my avator.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Good news everyone!! It's official. I'm getting Duece!
> 
> I've desparately worked my magic, and it has paid off. I'm now going to prepare the apt. for his homecoming. He should be here next Wednesday if the weather is good.
> 
> I'm so happy! It's almost like adopting a child! Wish me luck, y'all. I'll post a pic of him as my avator.


 
i am so happy for you. give him a hug for me and thomas, my cat.

babe

sorry playing with smiles. lol


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Will do.

I look forward to making him very happy being with me.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, Corey, how exciting!  I'm so happy for you.  I'll bet you're counting the hours.  He's going to be a very lucky little doggie.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 3, 2008)

So happy for you Corey - Duece was meant to be with you !!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you both! Judging from his pic, he looks like a fat little butterball.

The owner doesn't want to drive up in bad weather, and wants to bring Deuce to me during warm sunny Wednesday.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Thank you both! Judging from his pic, he looks like a fat little butterball.
> 
> The owner doesn't want to drive up in bad weather, and wants to bring Deuce to me during warm sunny Wednesday.


That makes sense.  It will be a better transition for Deuce.

I'm so glad you will be getting him!

Barbara


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you again, Barbara L! I'm so happy & glad also.

The adoption papers are being processed as we speak.


----------



## plumies (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, congratulations!!  That's wonderful news.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## stinemates (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations!1


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you both!

I'm counting the days. Deuce will be mine. This will be the first Bulldog for me ever!


----------



## sattie (Mar 3, 2008)

Great news Corey!!!!!  Can't wait to see pics of him lounging around the house, you with palm frond in hand tending to his every need!!!!  LOL!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx!

Yeah, he'll love being pampered and spoiled, won't he? My fat little butterball!

He'll be just like a small child, a big ole baby, and wherever I go, he'll be following me all over the house!

I wouldn't even be surprised if when I wake up at night, he'll be in my bed with me. He'll be sticking to me like glue, giving me all those warm wet sloppy kisses. 

I'll probably melt when I meet him! One look at his face, and I'll be like putty in his arms! I can just feel it coming.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Yeah, he'll love being pampered and spoiled, won't he? My fat little butterball!
> 
> ...



You adopting my husband?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Yeah, he'll love being pampered and spoiled, won't he? My fat little butterball!
> 
> ...



You're not excited or anything, are you Corey???!!!!  You and your little doggie are going to have so much fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, we will, and I am excited!

This is what I need in my life. A loving pet to talk to and share good times with. He'll be my "child".

Keep the kind, warm and nice thoughts coming. I'm LOVIN' it!!


----------



## sattie (Mar 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You adopting my husband?


 
  that was good kitchenelf!!!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You adopting my husband?


 


Haha!! I just caught on to this one. Never even noticed it!

Are you saying that your husband is all of these things? Shame on you! Was a good comeback though!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Haha!! I just caught on to this one. Never even noticed it!
> 
> Are you saying that your husband is all of these things? Shame on you! Was a good comeback though!



I was just reading everything you wrote and the shoe fit.................MY HUSBAND!    I wouldn't say "butterball" but he sure fit the bill on the rest!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 4, 2008)

Im so happy for you, Deuce will also be good for your health.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx. Yes you're right, that's part of the idea!

When I saw his pic, I just melted and fell in love with him and thought to myself; "I just have to have him - so let me try to adopt him before someone else comes along and scoops him up!"

Actually, there WERE several others vying for him as well, but the owner read my e-mails to her and saw that I'm utterly sincere about adopting Deuce. So she decided to let ME have him instead.

It's just too bad that I don't know how to upload his pic so that you can see him up close! Do any of you know how to do that?


----------



## darlenemt08 (Mar 4, 2008)

You both are very lucky. He needs a home and you taking in somebody who really needs the TLC.  You'll get TONS of TLC from him.  He just needed somebody whom he can call his 'forever mommy'. Rescues are the best.  I have 3 and don't regret getting any of them.

Darlene


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you! I'm very happy for you. You very well might have stopped your "children" from being put to death!

It's so good and rewarding when one can save a loving dog or cat from from going under!! It helps give them a new lease on life!

Like what Deuce will enjoy when he comes home to me!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck with Deuce, Corey.  There's nothing like having a dog around.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Andy!

He'll be arriving exactly a week from tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

I picked up some stuff for Deuce. I'm getting the house ready for his homecoming. He'll
be getting all his shots on Friday. He'll be here on Wednesday.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2008)

Correy....today IS Wednesday!  Am I missing something?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I picked up some stuff for Deuce. I'm getting the house ready for his homecoming. He'll
> be getting all his shots on Friday. He'll be here on Wednesday.


 I'm so happy for you Corey you are getting a best friend. So what kind of stuff did you splurge on, not that you will need very much? All that doggie really wants is alot of love then food / water and all the other stuff is just the icing on the cake. I hope the pup loves toys my dogs are so funny when they get a new toy.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

He's grown, but from what I was told, he's just a big ole spoiled baby.

Well, I mainly bought basic stuff such as two big nyla bones, dried pig ears, two feeding bowls and a couple of toys.

Oh, he'll be giving AND getting lots of love and attention. That's what he likes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> He's grown, but from what I was told, he's just a big ole spoiled baby.
> 
> Well, I mainly bought basic stuff such as two big nyla bones, dried pig ears, two feeding bowls and a couple of toys.
> 
> ...


 And you also will be getting lots of love and attention I hope you guys bond quickly. Again there's nothing like a dog loving you. I know my dogs love me and DH as much as we love them . Such loyal creatures they don't care if your rich or poor, ugly/ fat etc they love unconditionally forever.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pets will NEVER object to how you look. They just want to be loved and adored, pampered & spoiled!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Pets will NEVER object to how you look. They just want to be loved and adored, pampered & spoiled!



Corey........Look at my earlier post.

You said you were going to the dog on Wednesday.  That's  TODAY!  I'm so confused.   What am I missing?


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Next Wednesday - not this one. That's next week. March 12. Provided the weather is nice, which we hope that it will be.

The owner said that she wants all of Deuce's shots up to date before releasing him to me. That way, I won't have to have his shots done again until a year from now.

A couple was interested in adopting him as well, but the owner told me that they kept playing games and wasn't showing up to meet Deuce when they were supposed to.

Their loss is my gain!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

No!  Not almost another full week to wait!  Oh, well, that'll give you time to get more goodies for him.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> No! Not almost another full week to wait! Oh, well, that'll give you time to get more goodies for him.


 


Well, she won't come up in the rain, though it ended up being sunny later in the day.

Wants to wait until next Wednesday before bringing up my big ole spoiled baby to me.

I heard quite a bit about him! She said that Deuce whines at times for things to be his way. He gets first dibs on everything. And if he doesn't get it, he'll "argue" with the other dogs.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Well, she won't come up in the rain, though it ended up being sunny later in the day.
> 
> Wants to wait until next Wednesday before bringing up my big ole spoiled baby to me.
> 
> I heard quite a bit about him! She said that Deuce whines at times for things to be his way. He gets first dibs on everything. And if he doesn't get it, he'll "argue" with the other dogs.


 
must be really hard to wait.

babe


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, it is!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm so happy to report that my big ole spoiled baby Deuce has gotton all of his shots today and he was given a clean bill of health!!

Four days left, and on Wednesday, I'll have him with me. Can't wait to meet him!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

So, do you have Deuce?? I've been gone a few days and don't see any other threads about him.


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea Corey.... I'm curious myself!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 23, 2008)

*dog*

in a private message , i asked cory what was up. she said landlord would not let her have dog. 

someone is caring for him, while she looks for another apartment.

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> in a private message , i asked cory what was up. she said landlord would not let her have dog.
> 
> someone is caring for him, while she looks for another apartment.
> 
> babe



psssssssssssssssssssst....................Corey is a "he"


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> in a private message , i asked cory what was up. she said landlord would not let her have dog.
> 
> someone is caring for him, while she looks for another apartment.
> 
> babe


That's horrible.  He had his heart set on getting him last week.  I hope he is able to find a nicer place soon.

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 23, 2008)

had forgotten about this thread.
on the 12th, at the park, the day our little Landon was born, our son and family were at the park and they always bring their Maggie Mae [baby girl bulldog] with them wherever they go.  that day was no different.  she is a fetcher from fetchville for sure.  you can throw that ball as far as your arm will let you and she'll run like the wind to get it for you.  she is the most fit bulldog I've ever seen and is very lean all muscle mass and gorgeous.  that day was no different than any other day she is with them at them park in that people come from afar just to look at her and comment on her ability to run so fast and for so long and ask is she's going to have baby's any time soon.  when that day comes, they'll pay for her over and over again depending on how many she delivers.  bulldogs are notorious for having difficult births and often times they are C sectioned.​


----------



## babetoo (Mar 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> psssssssssssssssssssst....................Corey is a "he"


 

lol always thought was a she, just sounded female to me i guess.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> had forgotten about this thread.
> on the 12th, at the park, the day our little Landon was born, our son and family were at the park and they always bring their Maggie Mae [baby girl bulldog] with them wherever they go.  that day was no different.  she is a fetcher from fetchville for sure.  you can throw that ball as far as your arm will let you and she'll run like the wind to get it for you.  she is the most fit bulldog I've ever seen and is very lean all muscle mass and gorgeous.  that day was no different than any other day she is with them at them park in that people come from afar just to look at her and comment on her ability to run so fast and for so long and ask is she's going to have baby's any time soon.  when that day comes, they'll pay for her over and over again depending on how many she delivers.  bulldogs are notorious for having difficult births and often times they are C sectioned.​


I love bulldogs, too. But you're right about the troubles they have whelping. I used to work in vet clinics and it was very common for breeders to bring their dogs in to whelp out with us. Maybe that's why they are so expensive.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, folks.

The stupid jerk of a landlord wouldn't let me have him here! Claims that his dog might attack Deuce!

Yes, I DID have my heart set on having him here with me, and this jerk screwed it up for me! I cried when I found that out! So I'm looking for another apt that will accommodate both me and Deuce.

I was planning to move anyway - now I'm DEFINITELY going to!! No need to worry. Deuce is still mine. His owner said that my big ole spoiled baby belongs to me, and that she will STILL work with me to help me aquire him one way or the other.

A friend of mine has offered to help me with Deuce. She is offering to foster him until I get another apt. This moron is going to wish he never stopped me because when I'm out of here, he will certainly miss me paying him rent every month. You can best believe that!!

Deuce and I WILL be together. I'm even MORE determined now than I was before!! In the meantime, I have my little energetic friend at the school where I tutor him and the others. He'll keep me company twice a week , as he has been doing! Making me laugh.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm STILL going to have Deuce!

I'm going to let a friend's mom "foster" him until I get another place. I'll go over there to walk him on a daily basis and spend some quality time with him.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't buy a dog of any breed from apet store. It'a too risky e.g., illness, came from a pet breeder wgo's not a breeder at all but someone unprofessional who's in it for the money only. There's been too many cases of that cute little pup in the window who turns out to be deathly ill or unmanageable.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad that your still able to get Deuce! That is awful that the landlord says no because their dog might attack him. How sad for anyone that lives there. I hope you find another home soon so you can be with each other!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you.

That's truly what I'm working on! It is unfair for him to refuse my having Deuce here!! But not to worry, because when I DO move, he'll certainly miss the money every month. He won't get anyone else as good as me!

Steamboater, this bulldog is being given to me, which saves me tons of money over buying one from a pet store or anywhere.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2008)

Steamboater said:


> Don't buy a dog of any breed from apet store. It'a too risky e.g., illness, came from a pet breeder wgo's not a breeder at all but someone unprofessional who's in it for the money only. There's been too many cases of that cute little pup in the window who turns out to be deathly ill or unmanageable.



Did you read the thread?


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 28, 2008)

I did, but what did I miss?


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just an update;

Deuce is STILL mine. He's waiting patiently for me to adopt him. Just haven't found another apt yet, but I'm still looking.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Apr 2, 2008)

Huzzah!  Good luck with the apartment search.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I did, but what did I miss?



LOL - I was "talking" to Steamboater.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 2, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> Huzzah! Good luck with the apartment search.


 


Thank you. Hope to find one soon.


----------

